
How to set up Windows 10 without a Microsoft account - janyao
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/how-set-up-windows-10-without-microsoft-account-3630929/
======
d2kx
I have been using Windows 10 since before it released in 2015 and there was
always an option to use a local account right in the installer.

~~~
chrisper
Yes. It's even made more obvious than in Windows 8

------
Esau
I know this is about Microsoft but Apple and Google have been performing this
tomfoolery as well - basically trying to trick/force people into creating an
online account.

Google should be particularly called out for this dickish behavior - for
forcing people to have a Google Account just to create a local ChromeOS
account. (Hopefully, this has changed.)

~~~
grecy
I just bought my first smartphone running Andriod, and it's essentially
useless as a smartphone unless I sign into the Google store with an email
address. I can't download a single App.

So far, I have resisted, just using it to tether.

~~~
userbinator
My brief experience with smartphones a few years ago is that you could just
download the .apk elsewhere and copy it to the phone to install, like the good
old days... or have Google thoroughly locked down that route too now?

(It does take longer and more effort, but IMHO you should really be doing more
research on each piece of software you decide to use, than just reading a
description in an app store.)

~~~
khedoros1
You can still do that pretty easily, but most software doesn't release as
separate apks outside of an app store (and particularly the Google store).

There are websites that provide apks, but I'm not sure of the legality there,
and I'm not positive that they're unmodified versions of the software.

~~~
toast0
There's not any useful UI on android, but apks are signed (at least the jar
is) by the developer, so you could check if it had been modified if you get
the signing certificate from a Google Play install and see if that's the same
certificate that signed the apk you download from who knows where.

You still have a potential issue if there's native code: Google Play makes it
possible to build separate apks to support the different flavors of native
code, so you need to grab the right apk for your phone, if the developers
don't provide a web download with all the native code in one package.

------
giancarlostoro
You gotta look the first time you install it cause they hide it in the setup
process somewhere unclear. It's kind of sad they make it less apparent, I wish
they would make both options clear so people KNOW they have options and
Microsoft isn't full on sucking them into their ecosystem.

If they want to leave an image that they're not trying to force themselves on
everyone it would be a good start at Windows first time setup to provide clear
options. Same with Cortana, people are struck by technophobia of being watched
constantly, Cortana, Siri, etc they don't help this sadly.

I appreciate the work Microsoft does, but Windows 10 has it's ups and downs
for everyone.

~~~
vorticalbox
It is far from hidden, bottom left says "skip" then the next screen lets you
create a local account and even if you didn't see this you can simple go to
settings > account and change it to a local account with no issues at all.

Just because people do not read everything on the screen doesn't mean it is
"hidden"

~~~
RKearney
I recall installing a fresh install of Windows. I was prompted with a login to
Microsoft account screen. The only way to "skip" it was click the "I don't
have a Microsoft account" link at the bottom (which isn't true, I DO have a
Microsoft account, I just don't want to use it for this PC). That brings you
to a "Create a new Microsoft account" screen, and at the bottom of that was a
small text link that says "I don't want to create one now" (or similar).

Considering I had to lie during the install by claiming I didn't have a
Microsoft account just to get the option to proceed without one is pretty bad
UX in my opinion.

~~~
giancarlostoro
This is what I meant by they hide it in the setup process somewhere unclear.
It really should be outlined as such:

* Login

* Create a new Microsoft Account

* Use / Create a Local Account

------
pxeboot
And for a new PC, local account is the only option if you don't have network
access during the OOBE wizard.

~~~
Nexxxeh
Your username is ironic given the circumstances. Are there any disadvantages
to having the box offline for the install?

~~~
vorticalbox
You don't get given the option to sign in or create a microsoft account and
with the new installer cortana wouldn't work.

~~~
jacquesm
Sounds like a win to me.

------
discreditable
I've done a few Creator's update installs over the last few days and it is
much easier to skip the MS account now. Iirc there is a button on the account
screen for it.

~~~
archvile
I was kind of surprised the in-place upgrade doesn't nag you about it, either.
Only the OOBE.

------
jzelinskie
I did this at first, but caved and logged in to my account in order to tie my
serial to my Microsoft account. If I replace my motherboard now, I won't have
to get a new license (I'm no longer at university, so I don't have dreamspark
anymore).

------
sixothree
The thing that bothers me the most about using a microsoft account is that
your user folder is named by truncating your email to five characters. Yes you
read that correctly. The name of your user folder under C:\Users\ will be no
more than five characters long. Of course if you don't use a microsoft account
it will be longer.

~~~
cptskippy
Are you saying that Microsoft offers no collision protection in situations
where two user's email have the same first 5 characters?

If not then what is the problem?

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Maybe [s]he complaints that the username is arbitrarily truncated.

~~~
cptskippy
But why is that a problem? That isn't the name used to login and would only be
visible if you navigated the file system via console or went into c:\users\\.
File explorer abstracts that folder name away and in scripts it should be
referenced via the environment variable.

So it shouldn't actually be an issue.

~~~
sixothree
I do both of those things on a daily basis. And when I have to type it
someplace that doesn't have tab completion I don't want to have to count the
letters in my own name. It should just be my name. In 2017 why is seven
characters too many?

When your first name is truncated it just looks wrong and arbitrary. I get
sick of seeing C:\Users\Matth when I would rather see C:\Users\Matthew.

------
Neil44
It's easier now, for a while you had to unplug the network during setup.

~~~
satysin
You have always been able to make a local account during Windows 10 setup
however it was not so obvious how to find the option in earlier versions.

------
Tepix
While we're on the subject: I'd like to restrict some accounts to only a
certain a mount of time per day, can this be done without using Microsoft
accounts?

I'd be okay with paying a bit for this feature if it means I can do it without
"Microsoft family".

